# Holiday Deliveries



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

The area that I drive DD and UE in, a number of the restaurants are located at the mall. They are accessible from the outside, meaning that you don't have to go into the mall to enter the restaurants, but you are having to park in the mall parking lot.

I can only imaging that parking is going to be impossible starting next week until after Christmas. This means having to look for a parking spot (which will probably be far away), fighting shopper traffic, etc. Getting deliveries done is going to take exponentially longer. Thinking I'll just have to work DD or UE in another area during the holidays.

Anybody had any experience with this? Any tips or tricks?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Look for 15min takeout parking some malls have those or ask the restaurants for suggestions


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Also: Decline orders that come from crowded malls. Even perimeter restaurants will be affected by increased traffic and limited parking, not to mention, these restaurants will be busier than normal due to the added shoppers, so slower turnaround on orders and/or busy staff missing order alerts leaving you waiting for food.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

I decline orders everyday that come from our convention center. I am not trying to find a parking space and then walk for miles to get to some, usually a Subway, deep inside there.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> I decline orders everyday that come from our convention center. I am not trying to find a parking space and then walk for miles to get to some, usually a Subway, deep inside there.


Same here in Chicago. As soon as i see its a mall i decline.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for bringing this up...it's made me rethink a few things!


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Yikes! UE/DD/PM are actually signing up restaurants inside of a freaking mall? That's just stupid and inconsiderate to the drivers and customers.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

There are a lot of popular restaurants Panda Express Boston Market Red Lobster the world's greatest Pizza.


----------



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

In our area Cheesecake Factory right up against the mall, Red Robin is inside the mall (but accessible from the outside), Tin Lizzy's, Hooters, and Smoky Bones are right up next to the mall as well. They all share the mall parking lot. I honestly think I'm going to work another area during the holidays or just do UE away from all the madness. I can't see any way that it wouldn't suck to deliver for these restaurants.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> Yikes! UE/DD/PM are actually signing up restaurants inside of a freaking mall? That's just stupid and inconsiderate to the drivers and customers.


Yep..

It's become impersonal on a disgusting scale.

Payback will happen with the lack of drivers. I'm already feeling it in my market.

People will only put up with poop, for so long. Then the poop hits the fan.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Free delivery from DoorDash.

From Black Friday through Cyber Monday get free food delivery when you use Apple Pay. Let DoorDash fuel your holiday shopping spree.*

*Offer valid from November 24 through 27, 2017. Minimum order $15. Limited to first 50,000 deliveries. Offer from DoorDash only. Terms apply.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> Yikes! UE/DD/PM are actually signing up restaurants inside of a freaking mall? That's just stupid and inconsiderate to the drivers and customers.


Oh absolutely. It's like you're being punk'd. Indoor Mall pickups are just as worse as any McD pickups at late nights. I got a ping from a pizza store in Kings Plaza mall in Brooklyn. Accidentally accepted it, was pissed when i saw the notes about the mall and how to find the store inside it. Not only would i have to go inside the mall to find the store but the mall parking was like $4 . For a second, I thought about double parking on a side street but then a city bus honk the hell outta me...so i said what the hell...cancelled it and drove on.


----------



## Slyone (Sep 12, 2017)

I made the mistake of accepting a postmates order that was in the busiest mall in AZ on Black Friday .. no parking spots anywhere had to just follow a person coming out and take their spot so it took 20 minutes to park then when I went into the mall the restaurant had about 20 people in line so ended up waiting about 40 minutes to order and get the food . overall wasted 1 hour and 10 minutes on this order to make 4.00 . so avoid the malls at all cost if you can.


----------

